# Help, Quick! Herring Not Refrigerated.



## jpinmaryland (Jan 27, 2007)

We got one of those big jars of Vita herring in sour cream for christmas, but we never refrigerated it. It says right on the jar: "Keep refrigerated." So "duh." You know in the old days we would get this stuff right of grocery shelves and we didnt refrigerated it until we opened it. I think that is what we were thinking. 

We had not opened the jar until day. It has Best by date of: "May 07". 

But there are bubbles in it, and the gas has definitely been pushing the lid upward. The fish smells fine, though.

Is this a definite pitch the entire jar or: try a piece maybe okay?

I need to know soon, as I was planning to make that dish with the potatoes and the herring. 

Thanks.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 27, 2007)

pitch it.

If it were the brine only you might be able to get by, but with the sour cream, and the bubbles you describe tkae no chances.  pitch it and buy some new.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2007)

Definitely do NOT eat it.  Not even a tiny piece.  Just toss it.  This is something that definitely is supposed to be refrigerated all the time - even before opening.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 27, 2007)

Throw it out.  Throw it out.  Throw it out.  Don't even think about eating any of it!


----------



## Candocook (Jan 27, 2007)

NO NO NO--out out out!!! Not even if it were pickled would I touch it.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 27, 2007)

God I am so tempted to try a piece and see if I die....

BUt I wont it's a goner. Problem is when we got it for christmas it came just like that, not refrigerated. And since the last time I had this was years ago, I always remember it on store shelves as not refrigerated. I just assumed it was refrigerated after opening.

Did something change in the last 10 years here? I always remember this on shelves.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know what brand you're thinking of, but the Vita-brand herring was NEVER sold unrefrigerated. I've been buying it for well over 30 years now & both the regular "wine"-pickled & the sour cream types have ALWAYS been sold on the refrigerated shelves near the seafood department, or on the refrigerated shelves where the horseradish & packaged lunch meat is.

I've never ever seen this product sold unrefrigerated, even as a child - neither here in Virginia or in NY. In fact, I've never seen any brand of pickled herring sold unrefrigerated. Not in the last 10 years; not ever. You must be thinking of something else.

Store refrigerator space is premium space. If they could get away with selling something unrefrigerated, they would.

Just out of curiousity, you say you received it "unrefrigerated" for Christmas.  Did you buy it mailorder; did it come as part of a gift basket?  Perhaps whoever gave it to you assumed it wouldn't be unrefrigerated for very long & that you'd stick it in the fridge as soon as you received it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2007)

bulging lid = trash can for sure


----------



## tsi88kid (Jan 28, 2007)

wouldn't the buldging lid be the signs of Botulism?


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jan 28, 2007)

No the lid was not bulging at all. It was after I opened it, of course I realized this was a problem, after I opened the gas pushed the herring upward about a half an inch. 


I guess Breezy is right and I am remembering it wrong. The brand I'm thinking about is VITA, the brand name I mentioned in the original post. I know it always would up in the refrigerator in the old days  but I just cant recall...

On the gift basket thing. Yeah it was sort of just, a present,  you know wrapped in gift in wrap. I guess my in laws figured we'd eat it soon.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 28, 2007)

When stuff like this is posted I ususally say the food is probably fine.

My sister will toss a cooked roast two days after cooking. We here are not that fastidious.

However would not put a bit of that stuff to my mouth.

The bubbles you are describing are consistent with an anaerobic bacteria given a free reign to grow, and C. botuilinum would fit the bill here well.

Would not just toss it in the trash if cats or racoons or other animals have access to it.

Would take it to the dump or bury it.

Normally I say eat the stuff but I truly believe you have a potentially lethal product. Toss it and do it properly.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 28, 2007)

Not to put too fine a point on it, but with sour cream being the medium, it is probably not botulinum but a lactic acid bacterium. NO matter, it is SPOILED. Would anyone eat sour cream that had sat out for a month, let alone a fish?


----------

